# Wella temporary rinse



## sitting petty (Sep 19, 2005)

Wella doesn't make their temporary rinse First Color anymore. It was like the Roux rinse stuff. I used it just to add more golden highlights, it was just a temp. rinse. Any ideas of something similar? The Roux stuff comes in funny colors.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 20, 2005)

Wella makes a semi-perm. color that lasts usually 10-15 shampoos... The only rinse besides the wella that I've used on clients was the Fanci-Full, but you said you didn't like that... - maybe you might like some other semi' perm colors from other brands. Usually every color company sells semi-perm colors


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Sep 20, 2005)

Have you tried using Biolage's color conditioners? Lots of Brands make these lol hell even Fantastic Sam's has them. Avada has some also, I think Paul Mitchell does as well. Helps keep your color looking fresh without fading so fast and it will stain then hair like a rinse does as well.


----------



## sitting petty (Sep 20, 2005)

My hairdresser adds golden tones when she does my tint, but it usually fades in 1-2 weeks, so that's why I was using the Wella. Do you have any names I could look for in these brands?


----------

